# Rainbow Bridge



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

please post dedications to your past fur babies here. If you wish to leave sympathies please do so in the designated sympathy thread
mia
x


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

*No words can ease the pain*

No words can ease my pain today. When I woke up to a phone call from my sister telling me my 15 yr old Chihuahua Mindi had pasted away in her sleep last night. Mindi has been there for me through my wedding at 19, the birth of all of my children, my divorce, and my second wedding. She was the sweetest soul that ever walked the face of the planet. She loved car rides and ice cream and sleeping in the sun. The pain in my heart is so great I feel I have lost my one of my children. I feel it was my fault, maybe she died of a broken heart, for me taking her to my sisters and keeping Echo and Scooby here. See my sister has no kids and I thought it would be a nice quite place for her no to be bothered. I guess seeing her everyday just wasn't enough for her. Or maybe she knew that it was ok to let go and become an angel, that I would be ok now. I am going to have her creamated and keep her ashes on my fireplace so she can still watch over us. I am happy my angel has her wings now. FLY MY ANGEL FLY!!

Lori


IN LOVING MEMORY TO MY SWEET SWEET MINDI


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh Lori I am so sorry to hear about Mindi but I am sure you are right she is an angel now.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I took her body to the vet today and I have to pick up her ashes tomorrow. Thank you so much for the support I really am loosing my mind!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG! I was filling up reading your post....I had no idea what happened when I posted in the other thread. My heart goes out to you and she could not have gone in a more peaceful way and I GUARANTEE she is an angel now.............just waiting for you at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Wish there were words that would make you feel better but the only thing that will is time. :sad7: :love9: :love9: :love9:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

So Sorry to hear about your loss 

Im sure Mindi waits for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh Mindi sounds like the sweetest baby am glad she is at peace now and she will watch over you until you come to rainbow bridge to collect her :wave:


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

*Stewie*

Stewie is in heaven now at rainbow bridge. I told him to go see my Barney and Halo. He was such a stinker but I loved him sooo much. I miss him LOTS!!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I am sooooooo sorry to hear your loss hun! Stewie was a doll face. He and my Mindi are waiting for us!


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

*Rest in peace Tripper*

Rest in peace Tripper.

My best freind's pomeranian passed away suddenly last week. 

i have written a short enrty about Tripper and posted some pics in the Rainbow Bridge Sympathy section.. Please have a look so that his memory lives on


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

*my tasha bird*

although she wasn't a chihuahua i just had to try and make peace with her loss somewhere and i figured everyone here is so beautiful and understanding no one would mind she was a german short hair pointer:

letter to my tasha bird

it all started when i walked through those doors of the animal hospital, looking for a job. never thinking i'd fall in love and adopt. but there you were looking at me so sad. i knew you were something special way before they told me you were left behind and abandoned. they left you to board with no intention on picking you up, they moved out of state and we never heard from them again. to find out that you lived in a cage for 2 months waiting to go home broke my heart. it broke my heart even more that i found out you had to be put on ace for your nerves, you dug at the cage so your quicks got exposed, you chewed at your legs and feet so bad you ahd to wear an e-collar. oh my tasha i couldn't go to work and take care of you knowing that you didn't deserve it at all. so in the first week of working there i took you in. you came a long way. calmed down so much. even learned how to sit, a great feat for an 8 year old  you didn't even mind when i added bird to your name. i still don't know why i did that..i brought you to work with me and was so worried that you thought i would leave you, but i never did. i always came back for you. you enjoyed living with me. you especially loved monkey, you would point at him for hours on end sugar gliders like privacy but he didn't mind you watching him, you 2 had a very cute relationship. i know how sad you were when he passed away... after that i would take you to point at the hamsters and guinnie pigs at petsmart...i got you spayed and i was there in the room watching every little detail. i was even the one to wake you up after surgery, you had me scared there girl, you took a very long time to wake up. after 3 months you started getting sick. staph infections, ear infections, urinary tract infections, and a curious bloody discharge from your nipple adn an occasional bloody nose. i got so many tests done for you but we couldn't see what the problem was. it hurt me so much to see you like that. always sick with something. i couldn't even pet you without you going into a scratching fit cause you were so itchy with the skin infections. you know dr. c and i talked long and hard about making the decision. i even talked with you, remember. i told you to give mommy a sign to help me do what is best for you. that day, december 3rd 2004 was the hardest day of my life. i don't remember too much about it. i was in a daze. all i remember was taking you to petsmart to say goodbye to your furry friends, taking you for a walk and then bringing you to work. i'm glad i chose to stay in the room with you. i'm even gladder that you looked up at me and your eyes didn't look sad anymore, that was my sign dear friend. i held you in my arms and you went so very peacefully and quick. i knew that i gave you a great year and in that year you got to see what a true loving relationship with a human could be. i wouldn't change a thing about it. i can't wish that you never got sick, there's no use in wishing to change what happened in the past. it was what it was and it is what it is.... there was a reason you came into my life and there was a reason for why things ended so soon. you taught me a lot as well. thank you my friend for finding your way into my life. i miss you dearly. 

love,
momma


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: my tasha bird*

Thank you so much for sharing that with us. And thank you for all you did for your sweet baby girl.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

That was very sad, but you did give Tasha the best she had and she is waiting for you at Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

thank you for letting me share that here. she was a great dog. 

rachael: i would have done more if i could have, the connection we shared was awesome. your thank you means a lot to me. 

kemo's mama: there is so much more i could say about her but my heart was growing too heavy as i was typing. we started to talk about euthansia about 2 weeks before we actually put her to sleep. that last day was the hardest day of my life. having to bring her places and kiss her head knowing that that was the last time for it all. oh here i go again let me stop before i short circuit my computer.....

:angel11:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh how sad. I'm so glad she had you at the end. Hugs!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

This is to Bear, Bonnie and Toby, Lillies deformed puppies <3









Bear









Toby









Bonnie.

I love you little guys <3 Always will.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

*bye mr. bean*

working at an animal hospital i've gotten to grow attatched to a few select animals. even though i know the "consequences" i still wear my heart on my sleeve. i got the worst news the other day when i was following up with one of my "call outs" is what i call them..... mr. bean is in renal failure and will be put to sleep this coming week.

Mr. Bean:
one day a client came in to have her cat put to sleep, a 12 year old cat named cheyene. well he was healthy and there was no reason to have him euthanized so the dr. talked the lady into signing him over. the staff loved him! we changed his name to bean. time went by and he was a "hospital cat" for some time. so i said if nobody adopts him within this next month i'll take him home. i introduced him to tasha bird and they didn't mind each other, which was a shock cause bean always hissed at big dogs...well a great client heard about bean so she adopted him and gave him a great year! he was well loved with her and he got to visit us often when she went out of town he would board with us. the last time he boarded i noticed he had lost a little weight. and then one morning i was in the catery i checked on all the cats and everyone seemed good a few were sleeping, some rubbing against the door so i could rub them and mr. bean was drinking. so i went about my business, cleaning and setting things up for a few brush outs i had to do....and when i looked at mr. bean (is what the owner started calling him) he was drinking still. so i took his bowl away (it was near empty) and i put a measured amount of water in, gave it back and he kept drinking. so i did my brush outs, took me about 45 minutes checked on mr. bean and his bowl was empty, so i measured more water and gave it to him, he went right over and started drinking. i noticed wow he hasn't peed yet something isn't right. i told the dr.'s they got the ok from the owner and pulled blood. that is when we found out that he is in renal failure. it upsets me when we have to say goodbye to animals, but when i know them and have taken care of them it makes it personal. goodbye mr. bean you will see tasha bird again when you cross the bridge.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry for poor Mr. Bean. I know you wear your heart on your sleeve (you are made that way and there is no cure  ) so I can only imagine how difficult this is for you. Try to keep in mind that you made a big difference in his life as he goes to his forever peace.

I have a friend who's very religious but if it isn't written (as in the Bible), he doesn't believe it. Therefore, he doesn't believe animals go to heaven. Now, what kind of place would heaven be without animals???? Mr. Bean will be there, of that I have no doubt. Whisper in his ear to look for your Tasha Bird.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

*Nemo (8.1.05 - 24.04.05)*

Nemo died today, he was playing with our other dog who didn't see him. She fell over the little guy and broke his neck he died instantly. He was such a little character so full of fun and he loved everyone. He just didn't realise how tiny he was.

I love you Nemo I always will, you're safe next to the bench in our garden where I can visit you every day.

Little Nemo r.i.p my baby, you can now chase the balls forever in heaven.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

No, this can't be true! I can't stop crying. I don't even have the words to express how sorry I am.


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

i cant stop crying.. this a heartbreaking.

lots of love and cuddles

S xXx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

its to heart breaking, in my thoughts


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry! I can't stop crying either!  Rest in Peace Nemo!  :angel7:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

my deepest sympathies. words can't express how i am feeling right now about this tragedy!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Nemo (8.1.05 - 24.04.05)*



nemochi said:


> Nemo died today, he was playing with our other dog who didn't see him. She fell over the little guy and broke his neck he died instantly. He was such a little character so full of fun and he loved everyone. He just didn't realise how tiny he was.
> 
> I love you Nemo I always will, you're safe next to the bench in our garden where I can visit you every day.
> 
> Little Nemo r.i.p my baby, you can now chase the balls forever in heaven.


Oh no I'm So very sorry for your loss  I don't know what to say except hugs to you and I'm very very sorry  ( wipes away tears)


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Once again I'm sorry and feel very sad. I can't imagine how you feel  . I was just wondering how big was your other dog? I'm getting a little Chi myself and also have a slightly bigger dog.....and now I'm really scared :? . How old was the little baby?

I wish you all the best and bare in mind he's in a better place!

Christina


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

...  I dont know what to say  

I am, truely, so sorry for you...


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

*our baby poppy*

our little baby poppy died on thursday evening. we adored her and would have done anything for her. we got so sick of roast chicken but i cooked it for her the whole week she was with us as it was the only thing she would eat. we waited so long to have her and adored her the first moment we met her at the breeders. she was only with us for 1 week when we had the terrible tragedy. she was never left alone not for a minute, i always worried about her eating and if she was happy. she settled in so fast she never had any problems. she kissed us all day and followed me everywhere. she is my little baby. we just dont konw what to do without her we adore and miss her so much. we just dont understand why this happened and are mourning so much for our little baby. poppy we love you so much and miss you more than you could ever imagine please come home


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

im so sorry for your loss,poppy was gorgeous and you sound like a brilliant and loving chihuahua owner,if you dont mind me asking,what happened to poor poppy?


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

thank you, obviously nothing helps. we adored her so much. we just
dont know what to do. we've lost our others chi's, but through old age and
illness. this was just so cruel and sudden we dont know how to cope.
the radiator cover must have been dislodged when the cleaner was
cleaning as it wasnt fixed on properly after we removed it months ago
to fix the radiator. we all forgot that it wasnt re screwed in
properly again. a vase was put on it and made it topple over that
evening. the table that was nomally there would have stopped it
falling on her but the cleaner moved it to iron on it. our baby was
there at that very moment when it fell.we just dont understand why all
these terrible coinsidences had to happen. i wasnt there only my
boyfriend. ive wished and wished i could turn back time, maybe if i
was there i would have been faster or she wouldhave been sleeping in
my arms like always. and why didnt any of us remember to skrew in the
damn cover or put the table back we just all feel so to blame. we
thought of every danger just not that one. we adore her so much we are
coping all so badly. i rused home i wasnt far i was just praying and
hoping on the juorney but she died instantly. i held her in my arms but she wouldnt wake up. we love her so much. we tried to put a photo but it wouldnt attach its too big.how can i put one of my baby


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is always heartbreaking but with a puppy or young dog and an accident it seems even harder.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Angela asked me to post up some pictures of Poppy so these are what I could find on the london chi meet site. She was such a pretty girl










































Nemo and Poppy are together now like we always wanted them to be 

Sarah
[/url]


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

What a beauty so sorry for your loss. Dont blame yourself. God had other plans Nemo now has his play mate. and they will be waiting for all of us at rainbow bridge


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm so awfully sorry for your loss. I know you feel guilty but please don't. It was purely an accident. Apparently she went swiftly and without pain so we have that to be grateful for. My prayers are with you.


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

Beautiful pictures of poppy,i know everyones said it but dont blame yourself,i know whena tradgety like this happens we all do immediatly but weve just got to try not to.
poppy and nemo are together now and they will look out for each other so poppy wont be on her own.
xxx
xx
x


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! She was (and still is) beautiful!!!! Please, Please don't blame yourself!!! :wave:


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Goodness she was a gorgeous lil chi! The people before me couldnt have said it any better, she and nemo are in a better place and together and happy.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Can just about type through my tears. Im so sorry for your tragic loss. I know it wont help you feel better at the moment, but please dont blame yourself. It was a tragic accident. Where all human. *hugs*
RIP little Nemo & Poppy..... playing together in heaven


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

*rest in peace*

rockeat was our family dog of 14 years, she was put to sleep on friday and is the first dog ive lost  

hope you can run again now, love you always, mia x


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Mia , so sorry to hear about your ' rockeat ' what a great looking GSD ,
I'm sure she is running again now , GSD's are such wonderful knowing dogs and I understand how you feel .............

I know it really hurts  try to remember the good times , her running and bouncing about like I'm sure she did ... 

Sara xxx ' thinking of you ' xxx


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Im so sorry Mia. Shes at peace now. *hugs*


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh mia i'm so sorry......


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she's in doggie heaven now ..........i'm so sorry  i bet she had a long and wonderful life !

kisses nat


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Mia, I'm so sorry to hear about Rockeat. She's beautiful! She was 14 so she lived a long happy life. Thinking about you.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

mia im sooo sooo sorry for your loss rocket is stunning


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow mia im so so sorry, im sure it is very painful when you loose a dog at that age!  May she flow through rainbow bridge...
xxxx


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm sorry too Mia. I am sure she was much loved and lived a good & happy life and that she is running and will see you again


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Nemo (8.1.05 - 24.04.05)*



nemochi said:


> Nemo died today, he was playing with our other dog who didn't see him. She fell over the little guy and broke his neck he died instantly. He was such a little character so full of fun and he loved everyone. He just didn't realise how tiny he was.
> 
> I love you Nemo I always will, you're safe next to the bench in our garden where I can visit you every day.
> 
> Little Nemo r.i.p my baby, you can now chase the balls forever in heaven.


No. My gosh. That baby was the cutest thing, tiny and stumpy, <3333 My love goes to you darling. ;__;


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Mia I am so sorry for your  loss, I send you big HUGS....how is Keeks handling it?


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm sooo sorry Mia!!!  Now she can run and play with our old German Shepherd Pepper!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

thank you all for your sympathies, keeks was often kept seperate from rockeat as she was a little unpredictable in her old age, and quite clumsy. I can tell our other dog mucnhy is sad though as shes bin moping round the house like the rest of us.
hopefully shes happy now with all our other past pets
mia
x


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

So sorry for your loss Mia!


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Time will heal the pain, but you will always have the memories. It sounds like she had a wonderful and long life.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

I was jhoping it would be a long time before I ever had to post here, if ever. And I am sorry to say I got the call today from my ex. My (our) 10 year old rottie Allen's Major Impact, aka Major passed away from age.
Major,
Son I love you and always have always will, you and your brother Tank taught me so much about training the most loyal and loving dogs. The six years I lived with you and your "dad" were special for you and me, weren't they baby? You were my first "pedigreed" dog, and it took me a whole month to pay for you and finally bring you home...and then go back and buy your brother T. a week later... I will always remember how that snotty trainer from puppy class stood in shock when I set you 50 feet out in the middle of class and had you "down" for a full 5 minutes. And when I called you baby, you ran straight to me like a shotgun and sat right at my feet!!! You were 4 months old..We showed him didn't we pumpkin-butt! 
Oh Major-boy I still can't stop crying, I think of all those times you ripped up the garden and peed on the furniture, chewed my $100 boots, scared my dad by barking in his face...I told dad to take that stupid dr.seuss hat off!!! Ahhhhhh then I remember when I brought my first human son home, and how nervous I was because you and your brother were already almost 3 years old. I was a fool Major-boy. You let him brace himself on you when he took his first steps, tolerated all the ear pulling, and him chewing on your toys...The way you adopted my son was amazing ..I will never forget the 120 pounds of you trying to "sneak" onto the couch to be next to "your boy." I suppose I can tell you now, I knew you were sitting there. I should have told you then, how proud I was of the way you looked after our family. I feel sad that you never accepted another woman after I left, I never knew how deeply your loyalty was son, till now. I miss you, and I know you will be waiting for me over the bridge. Love Mommy


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

sorry to hear you sad news Stacy  
I'm thinking of you {{{hugs}}} 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I am so sorry


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

what a sad happy loving story of your Major boys life.... he was so beautiful... 

I had a dobie that was just like that with my human baby girl that came home just over a year after we got buddy... he was so gentle and loving to our daughter. 

Casey(my oldest daughter) was sitting on the floor one day she was about 8 1/2 months old... Buddy walked up and stood over her... she looked up and bite his winkie... my mother always hated the fact that we had a doberman... she thought it was wrong to have a baby by him.. but after she sat there and watched them too do that she never said another word about it.. 

Then came my son.. Buddy was always so protective adn loving with them.. I couldn't believe myself how wonderful he was... 

He died at 11 years old. he had always lived with my ex but he never did llike any of his girl friends after I moved out. 

My daughter has really never gotten over him.. I think she will always remember and love her buddy...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

one of my favorite breeds. rest in peace major.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Major sounds like a lovely boy and you have honored his memory well with your letter to him. I know he loved you right up to the end and he will be waiting for you at the Bridge. There's no doubt about that.  

Hang in there, sweetie. {{{{{{hug}}}}}}


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

((((((((((Hugs everyone)))))))))))) Thanks all for the emotional support. He was a true friend, and as honest as the day is long. Most loyal dog to ever poke his head through a collar too...Thank you for reading his story and sharing your own stories. Suppose I'll try to get some sleep and dream about Major. (((((hugs)))))) thanks again love you all
Stacy


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You should set up a page for him on dogster.com. I found it very therapeutic when I added my Gracie as part of Lily's family. It's a nice way to honor the memory of a departed pet and to share him with others.

There is no love as unconditional as canine love and no loyalty as strong as canine loyalty. People should have half the integrity dogs have. 

I posted this some time ago when another member lost their dog. Just thought you'd like to read it too.

I Loved You Best

So this is where we part, My Friend, 
and you'll run on, around the bend, 
gone from sight, but not from mind, 
new pleasures there you'll surely find. 
I will go on, I'll find the strength, 
life measures quality, not its length. 
One long embrace before you leave, 
share one last look, before I grieve. 
There are others, that much is true, 
but they be they, and they aren't you. 
And I, fair, impartial, or so I thought, 
will remember well all you've taught. 
Your place I'll hold, you will be missed, 
the fur I stroked, the nose I kissed, 
And as you journey to your final rest, 
take with you this...I loved you best.

Copyright © 2002 Jim Willis


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

when i worked at the animal hospital i fell for a few of the pets. one in particular was an old grey cat named smokey. when he boarded with us he could be found being carried around in my arms while i was doing the "tedius boring part of my job" (putting charges in the computer and things like that) he ws so laid back, not a mean bone in his body. even when i had to give him a bath and do his nails. well i heard from an ex co-worker that smokey got real sick and he was put to rest. oh smokey, i wish i could have been there to say goodbye. he wasn't part of my family but i loved him like he was. when he got sick the first time the owners son brought him in and i held him in the waiting room and when it was time to go into an exam room the owners son asked if i would like to stay with him and hold him for the exam and stuff. they knew how much he meant to me. he was part of the reason i loved working there. he boarded frequently and i miss him so much.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Rachael, That poem is just perfect, I will make him a page on dogster and I think I will also make him a page in my clendar for next year along with that poem.  

I'm sorry for the loss of Smokey. He sounds like he was a wonderful cat.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm so so sorry  

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

*r.i.p bobby my baby girl*

i would just like to say my cat bobby who put up such a brave fight for her life had to be put to sleep this morning cross over my baby girl il miss you so much you were with me since i was 2 and i cant remember ever being without you its going to being very hard not seeing your sweet smile in the morning or giving you those cuddles il never forget you sweet dreams my baby girl forever in my heart will see you on the other side all my love mummy x x x


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm sooo sorry about Major!  Oh no!  I'm soooo sorry that Bobby had to be put down!!!  But she had a great life with you! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww Vicki... thats so sad!  Im crying my eyes out! post a pic?
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh i got some sad news today from my ex coworker whose now a friend.... *sigh* 2 of my most cherished boarders crossed over the rainbow bridge today. one was euthanized rest in peace lil girl mickey.... and the other got rushed in but died before they reached the doors. he had a heart murmer and they think that he had a heart attack. rest in peace good friend munchie. the tears for smokey haven't even stopped and i get this info. it's so sad. i know it is a fact of life and these weren't even my pets but i dealt with them and took care of them a lot when i worked over there and i got to know them. they are my furfriends and will be missed.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

here is my baby girl

rest in peace my princess love mum x.x.x.x


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

im so sorry for all the losses of your loved little ones. i still think about poppy all the time. a friend just put her with my other 2 past chi's on her past pets site.
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/birdymad/PASTPETS/page13.html

I hope you dont mind i borrowed the 'i loved you best poem' as it touched me so much. stay strong everyone x


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm not sure where I found this but it I thought it might give comfort to some of you.

The Last Battle 

If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 
We have had so many happy years, 
You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
When the time comes, please, let me go. 
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
I know in time you will agree 
It is a kindness you do to me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Don't grieve that it must be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close -- we two -- these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears. 
--Unknown


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

so sorry vicky,she loked like a beautiful cat.
And that is a lovely poem racheal.


----------



## SGL (Jul 31, 2005)

*my little Bimbo*

My 2 1/2 year old Bimbo crossed Rainbow Bridge recently. I was so unprepared to lose him so young, not even having reached his prime. I've had many dogs through the years but they always lived long & full lives. Losing Bimbo hit me like never before.... i felt like I was losing my mind with grief..... the sadness consumed me. 

Almost 3 weeks later, yet i still find myself crying at times. I try to keep him out of my mind by keeping busy & distracted..... but it's been impossible to keep him out of my heart. He will always be in my heart, as are my other babies who have gone ahead.

So to you, my dearest little Bimbo..... 
I love you so much & still think of you every day. Thank you for having been in my life & for all the love you gave me. Till we meet again, my baby.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: my little Bimbo*



SGL said:


> My 2 1/2 year old Bimbo crossed Rainbow Bridge recently. I was so unprepared to lose him so young, not even having reached his prime. I've had many dogs through the years but they always lived long & full lives. Losing Bimbo hit me like never before.... i felt like I was losing my mind with grief..... the sadness consumed me.
> 
> Almost 3 weeks later, yet i still find myself crying at times. I try to keep him out of my mind by keeping busy & distracted..... but it's been impossible to keep him out of my heart. He will always be in my heart, as are my other babies who have gone ahead.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for your loss. Give yourself time to grieve and don't worry if other people just don't understand. Losing a beloved pet is enormous, especially one so young. I know you'll feel better in time but right now, it must be just awful for you. 

It might make you feel better to post a pic of your Bimbo and to tell us a little bit about him. It would be a nice tribute to him.


----------



## SGL (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: my little Bimbo*

Thank you. Yes, I do take it one day at a time. It has gotten better, but I still have a long way to go. 

For the moment, I still can't bring myself to look at any of Bimbo's pictures. I feel I'll lose it all over again. But once I'm ready, I'll post his pics. 

And little Nickie's too. of course.

By the way, that poem you shared is so beautiful. I hope you don't mind if I share it with others.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I just came onto this thread tonight - why, I don't know. I am so sorry for everyone's losses. Losing a pet is losing a best friend that knows everything about you, yet still loves you regardless.

I thought I would post a story about the best cat in the whole world, P. Patches Phineas Pfog III. My family's cat who lived much longer than she should have and left much sooner than we wanted.

When we lived in Washington DC, we got P. Patches. Originally, she was supposed to be my sister's cat. P. Patches wasn't fond of my sister and took an immediate liking to my dad. P. Patches was a young kitten and lived outdoors. Almost daily, she'd come home with the marks of various battles she had fought during the night, showing the face of a loser. One day, she came home with her throat split open, requiring surgery. The vet didn't understand how she lived, but she did.

We moved back to Texas when P. Patches was 4 years old. She immediately went out into our new neighborhood with a plan. She was no longer going to be the loser. She fought every cat in the neighborhood, won and, eventually, outlived all of them.

In the back yard, we had a bluebonnet patch. Every year, the bluebonnets would bloom and you could find P. Patches there, guarding her bluebonnet patch. She would gripe at you if you got too close or picked a bluebonnet as if she was a lone bluebonnet crusader. We would go out to her patch and aggrevate her just to see her get riled up.

When I graduated from elementary school, P. Patches was there. When I got my GED, P. Patches licked my diploma. When I lost both my grandmothers, P. Patches was there at my bedroom window, asking to come in and comfort me. When my chihuahua and best friend died, P. Patches couldn't be found for days. She must have needed time to mourn the loss as well. She sat with my father through all my mother's battles with cancer, she watched me and my sister grow from children to women and she watched my father ... always.

P. Patches died at the age of 25 in 2000. She had slowed down during her last years, although she still woke up every morning and greeted my father with a "mah", just as she had done her entire life. She didn't get around much and stayed mostly in the garage where her bed was but she welcomed company. In the last week of her life, her age finally started to show and my father made the decision to put her to rest.

I miss P. Patches but I know she had the best and longest life any cat could ask for. I know she's somewhere, playing with Poco, guarding a bluebonnet patch and waiting patiently for the day she gets to see her boyfriend, my dad.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What a wonderful story of P. Patches and such a lovely pic of her and her bluebonnets.

There are few things worse than losing a pet but the hardest part is, people expect you to just bounce right back. "It's only a dog" or "It's just a cat." Yeah, right. :roll:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> What a wonderful story of P. Patches and such a lovely pic of her and her bluebonnets.
> 
> There are few things worse than losing a pet but the hardest part is, people expect you to just bounce right back. "It's only a dog" or "It's just a cat." Yeah, right. :roll:


i hear that rachael. if i grieve for the animals i used to take care of at the animal hospital i get "they weren't even your pet." and that is supposed to make me say oh yeah thats right so i'm not sad they passed?? makes me mad.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> What a wonderful story of P. Patches and such a lovely pic of her and her bluebonnets.
> 
> There are few things worse than losing a pet but the hardest part is, people expect you to just bounce right back. "It's only a dog" or "It's just a cat." Yeah, right. :roll:


To me (and the rest of my family, thank goodness), losing a pet is losing your very best friend. When they go, you realize they take with them all the secrets you told them, all the comforting moments they sat in your lap, and all the memories you made together. I do not have one single memory of my childhood that doesn't have either P. Patches or Poco in it. And I wouldn't want it any other way, either.

I think of all my pets every day but I think of P. Patches and Poco constantly and even hope they're proud of how I'm "raising" Cooper and OmaKitty. I'm sure they are.


----------



## SGL (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss.  P. Patches was loved every moment of her long life & returned that love tenfold. Losing a beloved pet is certainly like losing a very dear friend or family member. Some may understand that, others may not. What is important is that you loved them.... and they felt that.


During our happy days,... Nickie & my little baby Bimbo (brown & white)


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

whenever i end up on this thread i end up in tears. i dont know whats worse losing a pet after such a long time like p.patches or one that died too young lke bimbo. we had our chi pip for 17 years and it was heartbraking but after losing poppy after just over a week of having her our hearts were broken just as much. its nice to have this thread to share grief, i hope in time you'll feel better. i know i still cant look at photos of poppy or think too long about her without tears i dont think the pain of losing your loved ones ever goes away. our chi latissima died of epliepsy more than 6 years ago but like poppy it hurts too much to think about her. if you try to remember all the good times youve shared and how much you loved each other its best, they wouldnt want us to be so sad i know all my chi's hated to see me cry and used to lick my tears away so try not to greive for too long.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

every loss is tragic  

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I think I'm ready to talk about Poco.

When I was born, my parents got me a chihuahua puppy. They had an older chi, Tammy, who was my mother's dog. Tammy died soon after my birth so I don't remember her at all. But I have memories of Poco licking my toes as a child, following me around the house and watching out for me when my parents were busy.

He was 14 lbs. and pure muscle. AKC chihuahua but most people thought he was a fox terrier or other small breed dog. I would pick him up when I was about 3 years old and drag him all over the house - he never once growled or snapped at me, even though there are countless times he should have.

At dinner, my family had a round table and Dad and I sat next to each other. Mom sat on the other side of me but she couldn't see what was going on underneath the table. Dad and I would secretly drop food on the floor for Poco and he'd be right there, ready to snap it up. After dinner, Mom would fix Poco a plate and put it on the floor for him and he'd gobble that down as well. My grandmother, an avid church-goer, started calling him "Brother Poco" but, after seeing him and the way he had us all trained at the table, she gave him his nickname of "Brother Moocher".

The most important thing about Poco is that he had a crazy dedication to the family, bordering on insane. If anyone came in the house, rang the doorbell or passed him on the street, he would give his most vicious bark and would NOT stop until the person was gone. Embarassing yet hilarious at times. He definitely thought he was a huge dog that had been trained to kill, oblivious of his actual size.

Poco loved cats. We had a cat, Fuzzy, and she had kittens when I was about 8 years old. Fuzzy lived outside, so we built a little cat house for her and her kittens so they would be sheltered. Poco slept indoors but when those kittens were born, he would not come out of the cat house at night. He had to take care of his babies. He helped Fuzzy carry them from one place to the next, helped teach them to climb trees and sharpen claws and helped soothe crying kittens when Momma was asleep. When we gave the last kitten away, he went into a depression for a week or two, mourning the loss of his children.

He loved P. Patches with all his heart. She loved him too, which was odd because she didn't get impressed easily. They were bosom buddies and ran around the yard together... she even let Pcoo in her bluebonnet patch. He was the only one allowed in there.

Poco and I would drive out to the lake almost every day when I was in high school. I would go out there to smoke, far away from my parents. He would go to bark at and attack deer. I'm sure he thought that one day, he'd take one down and he'd have quite the feast.

My mother had a siamese cat/persian named Prissy that Poco hated. She got Prissy well into Poco's senior years and he had become a bit grumpy and difficult to please... and Prissy pleased him not. They slept in the washroom together and Prissy would constantly try to snuggle with him in his bed - we'd hear barking and growling all night long - the sign that Poco was trying to put the cat in her place. He belonged to P. Patches and no one was going to come between them, I guess.

The day finally came when my mother and I had to discuss putting Poco to sleep. He was 21 years old had deteriorated quite a bit. The vet said he was losing his ability to control bodily functions and it would only be a matter of time. My dad couldn't discuss it; his love for Poco ran too deep to even think about it. Mom and I decided the next day would be Poco's last.

We went to bed that night and I got up sometime in the middle of the night and went to Poco's bedside. I sat with him for about an hour, telling him how much I loved him and I thanked him for being my friend. He was so old and tired that he could barely hold his head up but he finally did and gave me a kiss on the cheek. I started crying and went back to bed.

September 27, 1989, Mom and I got up and got dressed. Poco and Prissy were still in the washroom. Mom told me to go get Poco so we could go to the vet's office and I opened the door to let them out. A smell like no other smell I've ever smelled hit me as the door opened and I looked around the corner to see Poco looking at me and smiling. I looked next to him and saw Prissy, covered in thick black poo. I mean covered... head to toe. I wasn't fond of Prissy either and busted out laughing. My mother came running and saw what Poco "had done" to her baby and began freaking out, grabbing towels to get the poop off Prissy. Through the whole thing, Poco just sat in his bed and smiled. He had finally gotten his revenge.

We took both of them to the vet's office that morning. Poco was being put to sleep and Prissy was getting a bath and groomed. I carried Poco into the office and the vet and I went into The Room. The vet, Chris Kennon, began crying but I was calm. To this day, I'm not sure what happened to me ... I don't know if it was because I had said my goodbyes in the middle of the night or the fact Poco had done what he needed to do and it was okay for him to leave. I felt at peace.

We put him to sleep and he was in my arms when his heart stopped. He looked happy - he could hear Prissy screaming for her life as she got dunked in the bath while his life was being drained from him and I know he was pleased with his revenge. I actually laughed while holding my dead dog as I listened to Prissy crying and fighting the bathwater in the next room.

When I think of Poco now, I think of all the good times he and I had and I think of that smile on his face when we discovered him that morning. He enjoyed his life to it's fullest... and even enjoyed his death.

I miss him every single day - my life doesn't seem complete without him. But, unlike other pets I've had, I'm at peace with Poco's death. This sounds weird but he needed to die. I needed to lose someone close to me because 3 months later, I was at my grandmother's bedside and stayed there 18 months while she battled cancer, eventually losing her battle in May of 1991. I couldn't have handled her illness and death without the "experience" of losing my best friend and compadre, Poco.

Postscript: Prissy died 3 weeks after Poco passed away. The vet could find NO reason for her death, as she was only 4 years old and healthy. On her chart, he wrote "cause of death: broken heart." Her love for Poco was unexplainable but she did love him and once he died, she died too. It just took 3 weeks for her body to die as well.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

that is such a sad and happy story all rolled into one. Poco sounded like such a gorgeous little man .

Thank-you for sharing that lovely story , even though it made me cry


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Poco was definitely an interesting dog. He was a racist, a beggar, a hooligan and a scallywag but he was my best friend.

He's also the reason Cooper is brown. I couldn't even think of getting a white/cream colored chi. Cindie has a chi that looks just like Poco and it was even a little difficult for me to look at her when I was there.


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Coopers mom, I am glad that you were able to finally talk about Paco. You seem to me to have such special relationships with your pet friends. All of your posts have the ability to either make me laugh my bum off, or want to beat some fools butt, or cry.I just wanted to say thankyou, you make this forum a special place for me. I always look so forward to seeing what Cooper and Omakitty are up too. I just wanted to share that, and I am sorry for your loss, even if it was long ago. These little dogs have such a special way of worming their way right into our hearts and souls.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm on a roll and I only have two other dogs in my life, other than Cooper, so I'll tell everyone about them.

Baby and Killer were two dogs I adopted when I went through my "I want a big dog" phase. Baby was a Rottie, brain damaged at birth, and Killer was a doberman with violent tendencies towards men. I found them at a shelter, about to be put down and I stole them before they could be euthanized.

At the time, I was living in a huge house that was occupied by 3 couples, all females. I was the only straight person living in the house and I figured since their lifestyle didn't include men, Killer would be safe there.

Baby was my baby; he took a lot of work because of his brain damage but he loved everyone and really loved Killer. Killer was more of a loner, but he looked after Baby, sensing he couldn't look out for himself.

I lived in the house for almost 3 years then I had to move. My roommates asked if they could keep the dogs because they had grown so attached to them and I said yes, since I was moving into a one-bedroom apartment. After I moved out, I would stop by about once a week to visit my friends and my dogs.

Almost 2 years after I moved out, a 2-year old boy wandered into my friends' back yard and encountered Killer. Killer attacked him, only stopping because Baby got between the two. The little boy was alright with the exception of a couple bite marks and a good scare, thank goodness. The parents of the little boy did not press charges since their child went into the yard which had signs posted "beware of dog".

My friends, however, did not think it was right to keep Killer alive since he had attacked a child. They called me, told me about the incident, and told me of their plans. I agreed with them and the next day, Killer was put down.

Killer's death weighed heavy on Baby. Without his protector and friend, he became lost and the last time I saw him, I saw nothing in his eyes. He was blank and no one in the house could reach him. He was killed a few weeks later when he escaped the yard and ran into the street.

I wish I had a photo of them; they were beautiful dogs. I had some but they were destroyed in a fire (that's a great story) and I have nothing left of theirs.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

PB&J'sMom said:


> Coopers mom, I am glad that you were able to finally talk about Paco. You seem to me to have such special relationships with your pet friends. All of your posts have the ability to either make me laugh my bum off, or want to beat some fools butt, or cry.I just wanted to say thankyou, you make this forum a special place for me. I always look so forward to seeing what Cooper and Omakitty are up too. I just wanted to share that, and I am sorry for your loss, even if it was long ago. These little dogs have such a special way of worming their way right into our hearts and souls.


Thank you for your kind words... it's always hard to lose a pet, especially when it's one that you grew up with and was always there for you.  It's still hard for me, even now, to believe he's gone.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> PB&J'sMom said:
> 
> 
> > Coopers mom, I am glad that you were able to finally talk about Paco. You seem to me to have such special relationships with your pet friends. All of your posts have the ability to either make me laugh my bum off, or want to beat some fools butt, or cry.I just wanted to say thankyou, you make this forum a special place for me. I always look so forward to seeing what Cooper and Omakitty are up too. I just wanted to share that, and I am sorry for your loss, even if it was long ago. These little dogs have such a special way of worming their way right into our hearts and souls.
> ...


I haven't commented because I just don't know what to say except how sorry I am. I kept hoping something more profound would occur to me but it hasn't.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I haven't commented because I just don't know what to say except how sorry I am. I kept hoping something more profound would occur to me but it hasn't.


Oddly enough, I haven't commented about Gracie for the same reasons. I know you only had her for a short time, but I also know the love you have for her - I guess there really isn't anything profound enough to help heal broken hearts like ours.


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

your story really made me cry, it reminded me so much of my pip. pip was a part of our family for 16 years. i also grew up with my pipi. i wasnt there at the end which i really am sad about, that i never got to say goodbye to him as i was studying that summer in italy. we werent going to get another dog after pip as we were so sad but 2 years later we decided to get poppy. as you know we lost poppy after only a week which was unbareable, lillo is the only thing that has helped ease our pain through his love and affection. pip too was a very big boy craem coloured and looks a lot like your baby paco did. he was also too proctective and wouldn't even let my grandpa into the house for the first 6 months! he was also so good with us and would put up with so much from me and my sister. i even used to dress him up and drive him around the garden in a basket on my bycicle! paco and pipi lived long full and very happy lives and im sure theyre spirit is still aroud us.


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

this is pip


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

that was me age 7 with pipi. i was doing a show in a theatre in the wast end for 3 or 4 months in london. pip used to pick me up after every show at 1 am! i miss him so much. he was very young in the pic and to me he looked a lot like paco in his older days.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I had to put my number one queenie dog to sleep Wednesday. Peewee. She had a bunch of abnormal liver tests and she was pretty uncomfortable. I miss her so much. I told her I was would be back to get her and then the vet called me with the news and I told him to put her to sleep and I feel so bad cause I know she was waiting for me to come get her. She is the only dog that I couldn't bring myself to be with when the vet put her to sleep. All my other dogs I had to be there so I wouldn't feel they were alone. I just couldn't do it. I loved her to much. I hope she is well and watching me.


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

chimama im so sorry for your loss, im sure she knows how much she was loved, best wishes angela xx


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Nemo (8.1.05 - 24.04.05)*



nemochi said:


> Nemo died today, he was playing with our other dog who didn't see him. She fell over the little guy and broke his neck he died instantly. He was such a little character so full of fun and he loved everyone. He just didn't realise how tiny he was.
> 
> I love you Nemo I always will, you're safe next to the bench in our garden where I can visit you every day.
> 
> Little Nemo r.i.p my baby, you can now chase the balls forever in heaven.


OMG!!!  

that is the saddest..... only 3 months old  

i really cant stop crying....  


R.I.P Nemo... all our love.. Sarah and Max xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

